# So much loss...so much pain



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I remember Cindy (Hooch's wife) posting this a long time ago. I'm hoping it comforts some of you who are dealing with loss and grief. To each of you, I am so very sorry...

http://www.indigo.org/rainbowbridge_ver2.html


----------



## amazonb (Feb 23, 2008)

Kimm said:


> I remember Cindy (Hooch's wife) posting this a long time ago. I'm hoping it comforts some of you who are dealing with loss and grief. To each of you, I am so very sorry...
> 
> http://www.indigo.org/rainbowbridge_ver2.html


Oh my....I was doing pretty well today until that.....not that it wasn't exceptional and thank you so much...but whew, emotional.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

That is my favorite version of the Rainbow Bridge poem. I get teary every time I watch it.


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

that's the first time i've seen that. thank you


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

what a beautiful and touching video and poem. Let me get my tissues off the table from where I left them after Jill's video this morning.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I just love the poem, brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks for posting this Kim...tears are flowing here as well....gosh, those videos are hard to watch and read...


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

What a beautiful poem and the song...I got teary eyes here too. Ever since Cody passed away back in March, things haven't been the same and it'll never be I know. I really believe they are waiting for us at the bridge. I just long for him every day even with my new furry babies right beside me.


----------



## engine934 (Jun 23, 2008)

I found this forum and joined because i needed to heal from the current loss of my beloved, best friend Woody who was the most beautiful, faithful, loving. and i could go on.... Golden! This poem both helps and rekindles a little pain. I can see him now just looking up at me waiting to go out for a walk or go for a ride in the car. I love the fact that there are so many of you that feel the same way as i do about their Goldens past and present. Thank you!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

You know I never saw that before. What a way to keep them with us!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Major tear jerker! I know I will be with my beloved companions again someday.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Wrecked.................................Again!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

More tears - thought i knew what to expect - as we all know "Rainbow Bridge" - but for some reason that was more emotional than i had expected.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Godspeed To Them All~The Time For Reunions Will Be Joyful.


----------



## ErinJ (Jun 19, 2008)

whew, I miss my buddies!
Thank you for posting that!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I remember Cindy (Hooch's wife) posting this a long time ago. I'm hoping it comforts some of you who are dealing with loss and grief. To each of you, I am so very sorry...
> 
> http://www.indigo.org/rainbowbridge_ver2.html


That is so sweet of you to post this.


----------



## genejockey (Jul 3, 2008)

That link should DEFINITELY be considered NSFW (Not Safe For Work). Nothing like breaking down in tears on the job, especially if you're a guy.

Thank you for posting it. It was a rough week, after having to put down our Rhyo.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

genejockey said:


> That link should DEFINITELY be considered NSFW (Not Safe For Work). Nothing like breaking down in tears on the job, especially if you're a guy.
> 
> Thank you for posting it. It was a rough week, after having to put down our Rhyo.


Losing them is just so dang hard...I'm so sorry for your loss. I know someday I will once again be walking in your shoes.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

In the mean time, let's try to enjoy them.


----------

